# Gable End Remodel



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I think Willie T had the right idea about the Dutch gable.
> 
> Andy. :thumbsup:


Thanks a lot, but the dutch hip/gable was really *Warren's* idea.


----------

